# New pics added to my site - Scotland + more



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

hi all, been a while - went to scotland on hols early sept so added those shots aswell

ben nevis










burn of lochy










cairngorms










glen coe










glenshee










loch tulla










loch eil










taken in the Lin of Dee after about 30 mins stalking him through the woods, got close enough to get a shot of this red deer 










local shots aswell



















thanks for looking 

drew


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Top class and Fantastic photos there m8.


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Incredible pictures there!!


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

they are the kind of shot i want to be taken soon when get my new camera :thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Great shots, well done on catching the Deer so well too :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

wow, they are fantastic!!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

i really need to get out more with my 450d, but i never seem to have the time!


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

gorgeous pictures them well done


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Top stuff Drewster! Great pics as always.

But how did you manage to go stalking in the woods with your head poking out the trees....


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

cracking pics


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

VERY nice :thumb:

what did you use for the pano's? I take they are stitched?

shows the importance of being at the right place at the right time with the right light, and some PS skills. FWIW the skies on the pano's look a little too artifical to me - something in the shade of blue 

thanks


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

I know the Linn of Dee well, and many of the other places shown. You've captured them all beautifully, well done, you must be very pleased with the results. What camera and lens(es) were you using?


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Stunning pictures!


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Great shots


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

thanks all :thumb:



Bigpikle said:


> VERY nice :thumb:
> 
> what did you use for the pano's? I take they are stitched?
> 
> ...


cheers dude - pano's are stitched together CS3, just lob them in an it sorts out levels and matching the pics up

also pics taken with poloariser filter on



WX51 TXR said:


> I know the Linn of Dee well, and many of the other places shown. You've captured them all beautifully, well done, you must be very pleased with the results. What camera and lens(es) were you using?


cheers matey, deer was taken in the mar lodge estate 

camera is Canon EOS 30D, deer pic was with EF70-200mm f/2.8L IS USM lens, other pictures were with EF 24 - 70 mm F2.8 L USM lens

drew


----------



## dinodog (Aug 10, 2007)

Fantastic shots :thumb:
Whats your web site so we can have a look.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice photos there, as above, URL please?

Gary


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

thanks guys, my site is - http://www.buckas.com

not sure if i'm allowed to advertise that, remove it if against forum rules 

cheers again

drew


----------



## Gloss-it (Nov 14, 2008)

Great Pic's


----------

